# Used price dropped



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking at ebay Sold Listings, is it fair to say that a dual tuner Premiere is worth less than $300?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

P42 said:


> Looking at ebay Sold Listings, is it fair to say that a dual tuner Premiere is worth less than $300?


Without a lifetime sub--in other words, just the hardware--I'd say street price is $50 or less.

And that was before the Roamio was released.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

With Lifetime sub. I agree hardware alone ain't worth much.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

P42 said:


> Looking at ebay Sold Listings, is it fair to say that a dual tuner Premiere is worth less than $300?


At the end of October I got $265 for a Series 3 TiVo-HD with a 1Tb drive in it, item # 
*231085721031
*


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

unitron said:


> Without a lifetime sub--in other words, just the hardware--I'd say street price is $50 or less.
> 
> And that was before the Roamio was released.


I have a 2-Tuner Premiere that I cannot give away. I have listed it on eBay and Craigslist numerous times without a single bite. And it is worse with the two TiVo S2 DT units I have collecting dust...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

supasta said:


> I have a 2-Tuner Premiere that I cannot give away. I have listed it on eBay and Craigslist numerous times without a single bite. And it is worse with the two TiVo S2 DT units I have collecting dust...


I check Colorado craigslist at least weekly, many times daily for free and inexpensive Tivos and I have never seen your listing. You must live far enough from Denver that your listings don't show up on our listings. I live in Arvada, but craigslist brings up other areas of Colorado down on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

supasta said:


> I have a 2-Tuner Premiere that I cannot give away. I have listed it on eBay and Craigslist numerous times without a single bite. And it is worse with the two TiVo S2 DT units I have collecting dust...


And i can never get a good deal on one around here to replace my S2 lol, people think they are lined with gold around here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

supasta said:


> I have a 2-Tuner Premiere that I cannot give away. I have listed it on eBay and Craigslist numerous times without a single bite. And it is worse with the two TiVo S2 DT units I have collecting dust...


Yeah the 2 tuner Premiere units really took a dive after the Roamio's were released. Units without lifetime are essentially worthless. And units with lifetime are worth maybe $300, if that.

S2 units without lifetime are completely worthless. I have like 4 of them in my closet right now.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah the 2 tuner Premiere units really took a dive after the Roamio's were released. Units without lifetime are essentially worthless. And units with lifetime are worth maybe $300, if that.
> 
> S2 units without lifetime are completely worthless. I have like 4 of them in my closet right now.


I sold a Premiere for $40 to a lady last month that is just going to use it for the half hour time shift feature.

It cost me $20 with a Tivo Wireless adapter. So not a big profit, but I needed the wireless adapter, so I am rid of a Premiere that was just sitting around. I have sold Series 2 too without lifetime, but only rarely. Maybe 4 of them over 5 years.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

replaytv said:


> I check Colorado craigslist at least weekly, many times daily for free and inexpensive Tivos and I have never seen your listing. You must live far enough from Denver that your listings don't show up on our listings. I live in Arvada, but craigslist brings up other areas of Colorado down on the bottom of the page.


I haven't re-posted it in many months. The listing expired and I haven't renewed it. The were listed in Denver.

Check again now


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Tobashadow said:


> And i can never get a good deal on one around here to replace my S2 lol, people think they are lined with gold around here.


Interested in it? Pay the shipping on the box and I will send it to you.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah the 2 tuner Premiere units really took a dive after the Roamio's were released. Units without lifetime are essentially worthless. And units with lifetime are worth maybe $300, if that.
> 
> S2 units without lifetime are completely worthless. I have like 4 of them in my closet right now.


Do you have a S2 -240 that you don't want?

What would you take for it? I need one to repair my S2 that the power supply went out on.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. I have 2 S2DT units and 2 540 S2 units. No 240 units.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I recently got a lifetime 652 for $100 off Craigslist.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Well I just sold one of my TCD746320 for $325 locally - did the transfer with Tivo via chat. Just need to sell the other one...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Well, I finally sold both of my S2 DT boxes tonight. I had a guy contact me through my craigslist posts. He was interested in the upgraded unit (I had one stock and one with a 320GB drive). Well, I gave him both. I wanted them out of the house. They have been on a shelf for two years with multiple bites that have fallen through. I got nowhere where I wanted for them, and less than I was asking for the one box in my posting, but I also wanted to trim the fat.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

supasta said:


> I have a 2-Tuner Premiere that I cannot give away. I have listed it on eBay and Craigslist numerous times without a single bite. And it is worse with the two TiVo S2 DT units I have collecting dust...


I sold 3 within a week for 1200 dollars after I got the roamio and 2 minis. But they had lifetime and 1Tb drives.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

vurbano said:


> I sold 3 within a week for 1200 dollars after I got the roamio and 2 minis. But they had lifetime and 1Tb drives.


I considered adding lifetime to the units prior to selling, and even advertised them on craigslist as such trying to assess the marker for them. Not so much as a bite.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

supasta said:


> I considered adding lifetime to the units prior to selling, and even advertised them on craigslist as such trying to assess the marker for them. Not so much as a bite.


Add lifetime to them first then advertise them. When I was looking for a lifetime unit, I ignored the ones that could get lifetime but hadn't yet.


----------

